# recommendations from clip of this piece heard in a movie



## aaartnaz (Sep 14, 2012)

hello,

i first heard this in a movie called "class of 1984". it was an original piece written and performed by the actor of the antagonist in the movie, timothy van patten. i'd appreciate it if someone might give this a twirl and recommend me something i might like based of this piece. composers or piano pieces would be terrific. thanks.

on piano performed by a youtube user





actual clip from movie (right at 0:22 mark)


----------

